# Help newly built computer wont boot up



## lost_inspace (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello guys and gals hope this is the right place to post this topic. 

I just recently upgrad to a new motherboard (Asus p5k) and a intel pentium duo 2 2.2ghz along with a new memory and video card. After installing every thing (check and re check all the connection) the computer will not go through the "post" test. NO beeps what so ever. The odd thing about this is that this is the second new motherboard, cpu and memory stick I installed and both did the same thing. The first one I took to the computer shop to have it look at, they said I got a bad motherboard and cpu so I return it and got a new set including a new memory stick. Whats the odd of this being bad again? This is not the first time I put together a computer but this has never happen to me before.

any idea? Please help...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
No beeps can indicate either a Power Supply or Motherboard problem.
It could also be bad Ram..remove all sticks of Ram and try them in different slots.

Also take out ALL of the cards ( RAM, Sound, Video etc ) and disconnect all of the connections ( IDE / Sata cables to Hard drive / CDROM - power to HDD/ CDROM ) take off everything EXCEPT the 20 /24 pin power connection to the motherboard and the CPU.

Attempt to switch on now.

You should get POST beeps.

If you get the same problem ( i.e. nothing ) then It could be the Power Supply Unit although the Motherboard is a possibility too


----------



## lost_inspace (Jan 20, 2008)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> No beeps can indicate either a Power Supply or Motherboard problem.
> It could also be bad Ram..remove all sticks of Ram and try them in different slots.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I tried what you said and it did the same thing "no beeps". The power supply was from my previous computer and it was working then, but I will try a new power supply tomorrow. I dont want to buy return the new motherboard until I rule out the power supply. Will let you know what the out come is later.

Thanks again


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

anoher thought, the mother board could be shorted to the case. try it out of the case on a piece of cardboard to insulate it. the box it came in would work for that. also double check the connections for power on and reset


----------



## lost_inspace (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for all the advice guys. but this computer turned out to be nothing but a big head ache. First bad new mother board and cpu and then this.

I got it to boot up, but half way to my xp install my new ocz 2g mem. "failed" (aggh). So of to fry's I go to exchange the memory, I got the kingston hyperx, I'm half way to formating the disk and hopefully no more hardware failure.

It wasnt the power supply, I also got a new flat screen monitor when I returned the first motherboard and cpu. when I tried to boot it up I had it pluged in the new monitor and nothing comes up on the screen no beeps also. But when I plug it in my old vga monitor it pops right up "no beeps" kinda odd but hey its working. I plug in the new monitor after I get done installing every thing.

Thanks


----------

